# Quo Cosmetics



## neurotoxicity (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if this line can be found in the states? I used to buy it at shoppers drug mart when I lived in canada. I just love the eyeshadows! What are your thoughts?

http://www.shoppersdrugmart.ca/english/beauty/products/quo_cosmetics/


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 9, 2005)

Their eyeshadow and brushes are pretty simelar to Mac


----------



## canelita (Dec 9, 2005)

I know!! I have all of their brushes and I love them, now they are coming with new e/s quads and different colors but I do't know if it's available to the States


----------



## MacSux (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the makeup at all. But I do have several of their brushes and even though I've now purchased many high end brushes, I still use these and they are great.

The staff at Shoppers' like to say "Quo is often compared to MAC" but honestly, I've never heard anyone other than Shoppers' sales staff say that!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry, I have never heard of it either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey i'm in toronto and quo is pretty good. They have the best brushes and i have four of the eyeshadow palettes that come out at xmas. The shadows are pretty good quality and so is the lipsticks. They actually have a cute 4 piece pigment set for xmas this year with some really nice colours!


----------



## beautynista (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know whether they sell it in the U.S. ...i doubt it...hopefuly someone can help you there but i think they make some real good products. I actually haven't tried their e/s but i have a bunch of their brushes and i really like them...they're incredibly soft!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome, I had their angled brush... I should get my mom to pick me up a few more for xmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... that and some katchup chips... sigh, canada &lt;3

Too bad you can't mail poutine


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 9, 2005)

I am from Saskatchewan, but I am working on immagrating to the states... I was living in chicago now I am in North west indiana (its pretty much a suburb)... how about you?


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 9, 2005)

Saskatoon. What made you move down here??

I like the states a lot better! Immagrating is such a pain thou, and its so expensive!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 10, 2005)

Quo is Shoppers Drug Mart's exclusive line so you can't get in anywhere else I've only tried the e/s and they are great. I will be trying the other stuff soon, as everyone I know who have used them have only good things to say.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 10, 2005)

I see QUO at Shopper's all the time but have never tried it. Whats the pigmentation like in the shadows Paris?


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 11, 2005)

Just IMO, but I find the quality to be like a lot of the more expensive department brands. They last a long time on me and they're also easy to blend.


----------



## -nikki- (Dec 11, 2005)

I love Quo makeup!

I live in Northern Alberta, Canada so Shoppers Drug Mart and Wal-mart are basically the cheapest places to get good makeup like this.

I have their single eyeshadows in Glitz and Portrait and one of their quads in Bronze Sienna.


----------



## daniellea15 (Jul 7, 2008)

I wanted to know that to? if you find out anything let me know.. i havent tried them but i have seen and heard things about quo and want to try them. I even email shoppers to see if i can order online.. lol :laughing:


----------



## esha (Jul 8, 2008)

haven't tried their m/u but love their brushes


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 10, 2008)

this is the second time i hear about how good they are, a shame we dont have it in the states.


----------



## andrrea (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like their brushes!! Glosses are nice too!


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried their primer once becuase i heard it was comparable to smashbox (packaging looks like it too) but it didn't do much for me. I wonder if primers actually work on my skin because the 3 primers (cheap) that I've tried have nto done much, I guess I'll just have to try the ultimate smashbox one day.


----------



## Hlogan (Mar 5, 2011)

It's actually MAC's "lower end" make up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thats why you'd find its similar!

-H


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the lashes. I'm too cheap to buy 'em full price, but come 40% off weekends, I stock up.


----------



## sweatbeauty03 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently bought quo brushes and its awesome! i love quo and they also have great eye shadow palettes


----------

